# Firefox SLOW on iMac



## fireman0174 (Mar 13, 2016)

iMac Machine. OS 10.11.3.

When different "pages" are loaded using Firefox, including the start up page, about 90% of the time the "beach ball" remains visible and rapidly slows the machine down. After two or three tabs with "beach balls" visible the browser becomes almost useless. 

I don't want to switch browsers, but unless this gets fixed I'll have no choice.

Thanks for any assistance. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have the same issue in Safari? check you internet speed at Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test If it is slower then the advertised speed you are paying for, have the ISP test the lines. 
If Safari works fine and other devices on your network do not have the same problem, try running Firefox without Add-ons:How to Start Firefox Without the Add-Ons | Chron.com If this works, then one of your add-ons is slowing you down. You can try disabling each one till you find the culprit. (eg) In Firefox, go to *Tools/Add-Ons/Extensions *and* Plugins*


----------

